# [emerge] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2 ne compile pas (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à compiler dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2.

Je joins un extrait du fichier log :

```

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat $

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat $

libxml.c:2677:1: warning: no previous prototype for ‘libxml_xmlNodeRemoveNsDef’ [-Wmissing-prototypes]

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I../include -I../include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -shared   -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -W$

libtool: compile:  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -I../include -I/usr/include/python2.7 -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat $

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -march=core2 -pipe -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Ws$

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/libxml.o .libs/libxml2-py.o .libs/types.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2/work/libxml2-2.9.0-python2_7/.libs -Wl,--as-needed ../.libs/libxml2.s$

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libxml2mod.la" && ln -s "../libxml2mod.la" "libxml2mod.la" )

/usr/bin/Modules/Setup.local

make[2]: /usr/bin/Modules/Setup.local: Command not found

make[2]: *** [libxml2mod.la] Error 127

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2/work/libxml2-2.9.0-python2_7/python'

Making all in tests

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2/work/libxml2-2.9.0-python2_7/python/tests'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2/work/libxml2-2.9.0-python2_7/python/tests'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2/work/libxml2-2.9.0-python2_7/python'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

J'ai repère deux erreurs (Error 2 & Error 127) mais cela ne m'avance pas. Je pense que le message "Command not found" est à l'origine de mon problème mais je ne trouve pas la commande "/usr/bin/Modules/Setup.local". D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas que c'est une commande et le chemin "/usr/bin/Modules/" n'existe pas.

J'ai aussi remarqué des "/usr/bin/Modules/Setup.local" ainsi que des "/usr/bin/Modules/Setup.dist" qui s'affichent régulièrement.

De quoi, cela provient-il ? Est-ce l'origine de mon problème ?

D'avance merci.

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Tue Aug 13, 2013 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

une version de python installé en local hors portage sans doute non ? (car le /usr/local/Module/Setup ça vient de là)

Sinon il faudra donner plus d'infos p.e. le #emerge --info ; le contexte de recompilation de libxml2, etc et qui est susceptible de pointer un problèmes sinon d'orienter des recherches   :Wink: 

----------

## Thoma HAUC

B'soir Boozo,

Je n'ai jamais installé de Python hors portage (du moins, pas de manière volontaire).

Du coup, je vais essayer de réinstaller les différents interpréteurs Python.

Est-ce que cela peut corriger mon problème ?

En ce qui concerne le résultat de emerge --info, le voici :

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     6227424 total,   4670628 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Aug 2013 08:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.4.6, 2.5.4-r5, 2.6.8-r1, 2.7.3-r3, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo java-overlay xwing zugaina ardunio sunrise seden kde-sunset science vmware x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA sun-bcla-java-vm googleearth Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE PUEL skype-eula AdobeFlash-11.x dlj-1.1 Google-TOS google-chrome"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/xwing /var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/arduino /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/seden /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/science /var/lib/layman/vmware /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa asf berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt css cxx dri dv dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif hal iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mmx mmxext modules mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre png quicktime readline real session sse sse2 ssl ssse3 tcpd tiff unicode win32codecs x86 xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Merci d'avance

Thoma

----------

## boozo

 *Thoma HAUC wrote:*   

> Je n'ai jamais installé de Python hors portage (du moins, pas de manière volontaire).
> 
> Du coup, je vais essayer de réinstaller les différents interpréteurs Python.
> 
> Est-ce que cela peut corriger mon problème ?

 

Ah? très étrange...   :Confused:  pourtant on dirait une install a la mano avec un --prefix=/usr/bin i.e.

Quoi qu'il en soit : tu as _déjà_ presque toutes les versions dont les plus antédiluviennes à ce que je vois.

 *THOMA HAUC #emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Sauf raison/besoin en developpement peut-être, il serait bon de faire un peu le ménage dans tout çà non ?

Car malgré les slot/target qui gère la coexistance, il se peut que le problème vienne de là ; sinon d'une montée en version mal réalisée précédemment (un #python-updater oublié à un moment donné au hasard   :Wink:  )

Perso, je ne tourne même qu'en 2.7 mais tu peux passer en 3.2 si tu veux ; je n'ai pas vérifier le tracker mais depuis un an environ je crois que ça doit passer partout maintenant (m'enfin, je garderai les 2 quand même histoire de pouvoir switcher facilement en cas de pb avec un prog non porté)

Bref, je ferai un --unmerge des anciennes versions et utilisation de eselect python (voire avec options d'interpreteurs en fonction) pour vérifier le tout avant de repasser un python-updater et retester libxml2.

----------

## xaviermiller

@boozo: tout ne passe pas encore en python 3, j'ai quelques dépendances vers python 2 actuellement, donc je reste sur 2.7 en bloquant >=3

----------

## boozo

@XavierMiller:> ah bin merci pour l'info   :Wink:   comme je l'ai dis je suis aussi en 2.7 exclusif et n'ai pas vérifier le tracker dans b.g.o mais depuis le temps - fait au moins 2,3 ans qu'"ils" ont poussé la branche 3.x en stable dans l'arbre non ? -, je croyais que c'était réglé maintenant...

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai essayé de passer à une version unique >= 3, et ça n'a pas été : python 2 était poussé par plusieurs ebuilds (24 dans mon cas, contre 14 qui supportent python 3).

----------

## Thoma HAUC

@boozo:

J'ai désinstallé dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r3 puis réinstallé dev-lang/python:2.7, un petit coup de eselect et le problème semble résolu.

D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais trouvé un quelconque répertoire /usr/local/Module/*.

Je fais du développement hardware et j'ai différents outils qui exploitent les versions 2.4, 2.5 et 2.6 de python.

En tout cas, merci.

Thoma

----------

## boozo

 *Thoma HAUC wrote:*   

> @boozo:
> 
> J'ai désinstallé dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r3 puis réinstallé dev-lang/python:2.7, un petit coup de eselect et le problème semble résolu.
> 
> D'ailleurs, je n'ai jamais trouvé un quelconque répertoire /usr/local/Module/*.
> ...

 

Bien ! content que ça tourne   :Smile:   après je ne saurai te dire pourquoi il y a eu un path /usr/local/ en prefix comme ça ; pour moi on dirait une mauvaise $var d'environnement fixée en manuel... étrange, m'enfin si c'est re-rentré dans l'ordre via portage c'est le principal hein ? ^^

Je t'avais évoqué le cas de contraintes spécifiques que tu as donc, et si jamais tu as besoin d'une gestion plus fine avec les interpréteurs, tu pourras au besoin jeter un oeil sur ce guide pour éventuellement paufiner la gestion slot/target pour tes packages.

n.b. Quoique pour être franc, je n'ai jamais bien compris la différence d'usage qu'il y a à passer par la solution USE_PYTHON... une vieille impémentation résiduelle sans doute...

D'ailleurs, si un dev passe dans le coin qu'il ne se prive pas pour m'expliquer l'horloge, la pendule, tout çà...  :p

[ 26/07/2015 ! old necromancy edit] : Comme quoi, il ne faut jamais désepérer  :Laughing:  y'a de la mémoire là hein, hein ? => ladite $vars est bien un ancien format résiduel. Valàaaa je le colle ici dans l'idée que cela serve à d'autres timbrés dans mon genre ^^

----------

## MystX

Y'a des fois un ptit coup de python-updater peut faire du bien aussi ... (et aussi aller voir la page python au sujet de quel python utiliser qui permet de résoudre des soucis portage avec beaucoup de slots python http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/Python/python-r1/user-guide.xml )

----------

